# Steam Machines: Valve stellt erste Geräte für 2014 vor - Preis von 499 US-Dollar bis Open End



## Matthias Dammes (7. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Machines: Valve stellt erste Geräte für 2014 vor - Preis von 499 US-Dollar bis Open End* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Machines: Valve stellt erste Geräte für 2014 vor - Preis von 499 US-Dollar bis Open End


----------



## DerBloP (7. Januar 2014)

"Der beliebte Hardware-Händler Alternate bietet zum Beispiel eine Steam Machine an, die von einem Intel Core i5 4570 und einer Gigabyte GTX 760 angetrieben wird. Hinzu kommen 16 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher und eine ein Terabyte SSHD. Das Ganze soll zum Preis von 1339 US-Dollar erhältlich sein."

Soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen? Ist das ein Witz? Ich glaub hier wollen einige das Konzept des "Fertig Rechners" für Teuer Geld neu aufsetzen.... 

Naja, mir sagt das ganze eh nichts zu, bleibe Lieber bei meinem Desktop PC, wo ich alles selber auswählen kann vom Gehäuse an...


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

Was soll denn der Blödsinn ? Wenn es zig Hardwarekonfigurationen gibt ist die Steammachine nix anderes als ein Rechner mit dem BS von Valve mit Support für das Joypad. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Da frag ich mich worin die ach so große Innovation bestehen soll. Zudem teilt die Steambox dann die "Nachteile" des PC durch die zig Hardwarevarianten und dem Punkt, daß die Entwickler die Spiele nicht anhand einer fixen Hardwareumgebung optimieren können.

Im Prinzip ist die Steam Machine obsolet. Man braucht nur das Steampad, das BS von Valve und irgendeinen PC. Mehr nicht. Das ist im Prinzip somit 1:1 das gleiche.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Blödsinn ? Wenn es zig Hardwarekonfigurationen gibt ist die Steammachine nix anderes als ein Rechner mit dem BS von Valve mit Support für das Joypad. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Ich dachte das wäre jedem von Anfang an klar gewesen. Valve hat schliesslich nichts anderes behauptet. Was anders ist, ist das Gehäuse. Die Bauform wie sie Valve vorgibt erlaubt High-End-Hardware in einem Gehäuse, das kleiner als die Xbone ist.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Zudem teilt die Steambox dann die "Nachteile" des PC durch die zig Hardwarevarianten und dem Punkt, daß die Entwickler die Spiele nicht anhand einer fixen Hardwareumgebung optimieren können.


Sie hat aber auch die Vorteile des PCs. in ein paar Jahren gibt es Hardware zum selben preis wie eine Konsole, aber mit der x-fachen Geschwindigkeit. Dann Spielt die Optimierbarkeit der Konsole nurnoch eine untergeordnete Rolle.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist die Steam Machine obsolet. Man braucht nur das Steampad, das BS von Valve und irgendeinen PC.


z.B. eine Steam Machine


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Blödsinn ? Wenn es zig Hardwarekonfigurationen gibt ist die Steammachine nix anderes als ein Rechner mit dem BS von Valve mit Support für das Joypad. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 
ach nee. das war doch von anfang an klar.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach nee. das war doch von anfang an klar.


 
ich glaube die meisten lassen sich immer noch von dem Piston-SoC Ding da verwirren das allenthalben als Steambox bezeichnet wurde


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

War mir z.B. nicht klar. Dachte es gibt nur 2-3 Leistungsstufen. So bleibt die Steammachine in meinen Augen überflüssig.

Wenn ich Lust habe, kann ich mir auch einen Micro-PC zusammenbauen. Das wäre wenn ich auf das Volumen achten müßte das gleiche.


----------



## DerBloP (7. Januar 2014)

@MichaelG
So schauts aus, Valve sackt gute Kohle für Lizens obendrein noch ein. Und ja wie gesagt , Anfangs dachte ich auch, das es "nur" ~3 verschiedene Systeme gibt, aber so machts nun wirklich null Sinn mehr, denn es sollte ja so sein, das Spiele, wie bei Konsolen Speziell auf die Steam Maschines zugeschnitten werden können, um so mehr leistung zu erzielen. Ich Lach mich schlapp...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ach nee. das war doch von anfang an klar.



naja, nicht ganz: es ging Steam ja eher um eine Konkurrenz zu Konsolen, und da heben sicher sehr viele erwartet, dass es nur oder zumindest hauptsächlich um wirklich SEHR kompakte PCs geht, die man selber nicht ganz so leicht zusammenbauen kann und die optimal zusammengestellt sind auch in Hinsicht auf die Kühlung. Und DANN wäre ein gewisser Aufpreis im Vergleich zu einem normalen PC mit µATX-Gehäuse bei ansonsten gleichen Eckdaten durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Dass aber auch "normale" PCs einfach nur mit dem Namen "Steam Machine" teuer verkauft werden, also, ich glaub das haben nicht so viele erwartet. Klar: in den letzten Wochen, vlt. auch Monaten wurde es zunehmend wahrscheinlicher. Aber selbst da war an sich nicht zu erwarten, dass (manche? ) Anbieter da wirklich derbe mehr verlangen, als wenn man das selber zusammenstellen würde. Dass Fertig-PC immer etwas teurer sind, ist ja normal - aber das eine Beispiel bei Alternate ist schon echter Wucher ^^


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> @MichaelG
> So schauts aus, Valve sackt gute Kohle für Lizens obendrein noch ein.


 
Wieviel sackt denn Valve pro Lizen(s!) so ein?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Valve sackt gute Kohle für Lizens obendrein noch ein.


 
ist das so?


----------



## DerBloP (7. Januar 2014)

@gutenmorgen1 
bin ich Papst oda wat Hr. Lehrer (V)(O,,,O)(V) wuwuwuwuwuuwuwuuuwuuwu


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> z.B. eine Steam Machine


 
Wozu eben eine Steam-Machine für viel Geld wenn ich mir die gleiche Hardware ungleich günstiger kaufen kann und einen Micro-PC selbst zusammenbastle ?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

sind das eigentlich dual-boot-maschinen? 
ansonsten wirds wohl eher schwer auf diese 3.000 spiele zu kommen.
und einen 1.000+ euro "pc" als streaming-client ist irgendwo perlen vor die säue.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wozu eben eine Steam-Machine für viel Geld wenn ich mir die gleiche Hardware ungleich günstiger kaufen kann und einen Micro-PC selbst zusammenbastle ?


 Der Knackpunkt ist "ungleich günstiger" - wenn der Preisabstand hoch ist, macht es echt keinen Sinn. Aber wenn eine Steam Machine nur ein bisschen teurer wäre als ein ähnlicher selber zusammengestellter PC, sagen wir 10, maximal 15%, dann ist es völlig okay, da nicht jeder weiß, welche Teile wirklich 100%ig zusammenpassen, und mit der Steam Machine ein garantiert abgestimmtes System bekommt. Zudem hast Du auf die Gesamtheit dann eine Gewährleistung/Garantie. Nicht jeder will unbedingt nochmal 5-10% auf Teufel komm raus durch "selber bauen" sparen   und überhaupt "selber bauen" kann nicht jeder, Shops, die das günstig für den Kunden machen, kennt auch nicht jeder.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> War mir z.B. nicht klar. Dachte es gibt nur 2-3 Leistungsstufen. So bleibt die Steammachine in meinen Augen überflüssig.



Ich hatte eigentlich auch sowas im Kopf.
Optimierte Steam-PCs, speziell auf das OS abgestimmt. Auch damit sich die Entwickler speziell auf diese Kombination konzentrieren können.

Aber wieder was gelernt heute


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich auch sowas im Kopf.
> Optimierte Steam-PCs, speziell auf das OS abgestimmt. Auch damit sich die Entwickler speziell auf diese Kombination konzentrieren können.
> 
> Aber wieder was gelernt heute


 
dann hätte valve doch irgendwelche einzuhaltenden hardware-vorgaben machen müssen.
das verträgt sich zum einen schlecht mit dem open source-prinzip und außerdem hätten die hardware-hersteller sich kaum auf so was eingelassen.


----------



## Phrixotrichus (7. Januar 2014)

Also sind die Steam Machines unterm Strich nur Standard-Computer in Kompaktbauweise mit Custom Linux für deutlich mehr Geld......

Überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann hätte valve doch irgendwelche einzuhaltenden hardware-vorgaben machen müssen.
> das verträgt sich zum einen schlecht mit dem open source-prinzip und außerdem hätten die hardware-hersteller sich kaum auf so was eingelassen.


Jo, das stimmt schon.
Aber eben:
Was bringt einem jetzt das, wenn man sich so ein Teil anschafft?
Wer soll das kaufen? Wer ist die Zielgruppe?
Spielefraks bauen ja meist ihre PCs selber zusammen.
Und Gelegenheitsspieler, welche Wimmelbild, FarmVille & co spielen, werden deswegen keinen weiteren PC neben ihrem Arbeitsgerät zulegen.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was bringt einem jetzt das, wenn man sich so ein Teil anschafft?


Was bringt es einem, wenn man jetzt eine Xbone oder eine PS4 anschafft?



McDrake schrieb:


> Wer soll das kaufen? Wer ist die Zielgruppe?


Leute die weder eine Xbone oder eine PS4 wollen und absolut keinen Bock darauf haben auch nur einen Finger im Bereich "selber bauen" und "sich um die Software kümmern" krumm zu machen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Spielefraks bauen ja meist ihre PCs selber zusammen.


Konsolenfreaks, DAU's aber nicht. Auch Leute die das mal gemacht haben, denen aber eine Garantie auf die Gesammte Kiste mittlerweile wichtiger ist als die paar gesparten Kröten könnten dazu tendieren.
Warum sollte ich mir keine Steam Machine kaufen, wenn das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis in Ordnung ist (was es NOCH nicht ist).
Ein tolles OS für die Bedienung am TV ist installiert und wenn ich möchte packe ich noch Windows drauf, wo ich eh mehr als genug Lizenzen rumliegen habe.



McDrake schrieb:


> Und Gelegenheitsspieler, welche Wimmelbild, FarmVille & co spielen, werden deswegen keinen weiteren PC neben ihrem Arbeitsgerät zulegen.


Und ein PC kann unmöglich kaputt gehen sodass man nur einmal im Leben einen kaufen muss und aus dem Grund auch nie zu einem kompakten Steam-PC greifen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt schon.
> Aber eben:
> Was bringt einem jetzt das, wenn man sich so ein Teil anschafft?
> Wer soll das kaufen? Wer ist die Zielgruppe?
> ...


 es geht doch nicht darum, dass jeder Mensch auf der Erde, der auch nur einen TICK was mit Spielen am Hut hat, eine Steam Machine kauft  Es geht um diejenigen, die sich überlegen, ob sie vielleicht eine Konsole kaufen oder die einen PC fürs Wohnzimmer anschaffen wollen oder die sowieso einen neuen PC suchen UND nicht selber konfigurieren/zusammenbauen wollen/können. Für die kann eine Steam Machine interessant sein.

Für den typischen Gamer, der sich auch mit Hardware gut auskennt und halbwegs aufs Geld achtet, ist KEIN fertiger PC der Welt eine Option, außer es ist ein Mega-Schnäppchen - aber das sind halt bei weitem nicht alle spielende User der Welt, allein die ganzen "Konsoleros", die vlt jetzt über einen Umstieg zum PC nachdenken, haben da oft viel zu wenig Ahnung, ich kenn aber genug "Gamer", die von der Technik selbst wiederum Null Ahnung haben. Und auch daher GIBT es eben auch fertige PCs und bald auch Steam Machines


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Was bringt es einem, wenn man jetzt eine Xbone oder eine PS4 anschafft?



Weil man da JEDES Spiel, das für jene Konsole rauskommt, auch darauf spielen kann, da die Spezifikationen eben immer gleich sind.
Bei der SM hat man ja eben wieder den Vor oder Nachteil, dass sie so unterschiedlich sind, dass man eben wieder ganz genau schauen muss, läuft Metro jetzt auf Ultra oder nicht.




> Leute die weder eine Xbone oder eine PS4 wollen und absolut keinen Bock darauf haben auch nur einen Finger im Bereich "selber bauen" und "sich um die Software kümmern" krumm zu machen.


Ich glaub so oder so nicht, dass sich Konsolenspieler wegen SteamOS einen PC neben den Fernseher stellen werden. Die bleiben bei den Konsolen, weil siehe oben.




> Konsolenfreaks, DAU's aber nicht. Auch Leute die das mal gemacht haben, denen aber eine Garantie auf die Gesammte Kiste mittlerweile wichtiger ist als die paar gesparten Kröten könnten dazu tendieren.
> Warum sollte ich mir keine Steam Machine kaufen, wenn das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis in Ordnung ist (was es NOCH nicht ist).
> Ein tolles OS für die Bedienung am TV ist installiert und wenn ich möchte packe ich noch Windows drauf, wo ich eh mehr als genug Lizenzen rumliegen habe.


Aber auch hier wieder:
Warum eine SM?
Warum keinen Windows PC und danach Steam OS rauf?




> Und ein PC kann unmöglich kaputt gehen sodass man nur einmal im Leben einen kaufen muss und aus dem Grund auch nie zu einem kompakten Steam-PC greifen kann?


Die Leute wollen/müssen mir ihrem PC aber meist auch arbeiten.
Die wollen/brauchen Windos trotzdem.
Die werden wohl eher auf SteamOS verzichten, als auf Windows, ihre gewohnte Umgebung und Office


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es geht doch nicht darum, dass jeder Mensch auf der Erde, der auch nur einen TICK was mit Spielen am Hut hat, eine Steam Machine kauft  Es geht um diejenigen, die sich überlegen, ob sie vielleicht eine Konsole kaufen oder die einen PC fürs Wohnzimmer anschaffen wollen oder die sowieso einen neuen PC suchen UND nicht selber konfigurieren/zusammenbauen wollen/können. Für die kann eine Steam Machine interessant sein.
> 
> Für den typischen Gamer, der sich auch mit Hardware gut auskennt und halbwegs aufs Geld achtet, ist KEIN fertiger PC der Welt eine Option, außer es ist ein Mega-Schnäppchen - aber das sind halt bei weitem nicht alle spielende User der Welt, allein die ganzen "Konsoleros", die vlt jetzt über einen Umstieg zum PC nachdenken, haben da oft viel zu wenig Ahnung, ich kenn aber genug "Gamer", die von der Technik selbst wiederum Null Ahnung haben. Und auch daher GIBT es eben auch fertige PCs und bald auch Steam Machines


Ich mag mich wiederholen, aber ich konnte bis jetzt wirklich keinen einzigen Grund sehen, warum man sich dieses Teil antun muss/soll/kann.
Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Technik hat, dann macht es einem die grosse Auswahl an verschiedenen Systemen ja nicht wirklich einfacher.
Auch weiss einer, der sich damit nicht auskennt, was er denn jetzt für sein Geld hat.
Bei weniger Angeboten könnte doch der unbeholfene Gamer, der gerne mal PC-Games spielt ein Bild machen.
System 1 für folgende Spiele gedacht (bei STEAM dann auch so aufgelistet): Casual
System 2  
System 3

Bei dieser Vielfalt steht doch die Zielgruppe wieder vor dem genau gleichen Dilemma wie zuvor.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich mag mich wiederholen, aber ich konnte bis jetzt wirklich keinen einzigen Grund sehen, warum man sich dieses Teil antun muss/soll/kann.
> Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Technik hat, dann macht es einem die grosse Auswahl an verschiedenen Systemen ja nicht wirklich einfacher.
> Auch weiss einer, der sich damit nicht auskennt, was er denn jetzt für sein Geld hat.
> Bei weniger Angeboten könnte doch der unbeholfene Gamer, der gerne mal PC-Games spielt ein Bild machen.
> ...


 Vor dem Kauf muss man sich slebstverständlich so oder so informieren, was für eine Leistung man braucht - egal ob anderer Fertig-PC, Steam Machine oder selber bauen. Warum selber zusammenstellen für viele nicht in Frage kommt, haben wir ja geklärt. Und im Vergleich zu einem Fertig-PC würde eine Steam-Machine wohl mind. drei Vorteile bieten: 1) sie könnte(!) mangels Windows-Lizenz günstiger sein 2) sie läuft etwas schneller als ein Windows-PC bei gleicher Hardware und 3) Steam wird sicher genaue Leistungsklassen oder so was definieren, so dass man leichter erkennt, was man braucht - bei einem Fertig-PC steht aber immer völlig übertrieben so was wie "brillante Grafik mit 4GB für moderne Games!" und so ein kram.

 Zudem wird es bei den Steam Machines halt auch wirklich sehr kleine PCs geben, das ist an sich die "wichtigste" Sache, viele hatten ja eh NUR eine kleine Box erwartet.

Die Steam Machines sind halt Fertig PCs, nur dass die eben möglicherweise besser einzuschätzen sein werden als ein Fertig-PC. Ob die sich dann durchsetzen, ist eine völlig andere Frage - es ist einfach nur ein weiteres Angebot auf dem Markt, so what? 

 Mal angenommen, dass zB Gigabyte eigene "normale" Gamer-PCs in die Läden bringt. würdest Du dann auch so nachbohren, was das alles denn solle und warum man sich so einen PC "antun" soll? ^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich mag mich wiederholen, aber ich konnte bis jetzt wirklich keinen einzigen Grund sehen, warum man sich dieses Teil antun muss/soll/kann.


 Das ganze ist mehr ein Marketing-Coup. Natürlich könnte man sich einen gleichwertigen PC selbst zusammenstellen oder sonstwo kaufen und Steam-Os oder ein anderes Linux drauf installieren und das gleiche damit machen. Aber mit einem coolen Namen und nem schicken Logo lässt sich eben besser die Werbetrommel rühren - warum haben sich in der Vergangenheit wohl iPhones so gut verkauft?


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Steam Machines sind halt Fertig PCs, nur dass die eben möglicherweise besser einzuschätzen sein werden als ein Fertig-PC. Ob die sich dann durchsetzen, ist eine völlig andere Frage - es ist einfach nur ein weiteres Angebot auf dem Markt, so what?


Genau:
Es sind Fertig-PCs, nur zum Spielen, ohne den Vorteil, dass man daneben noch was anderes machen kann zu nem Preis, der nicht wirklich viel günstiger ist, als ein normaler Windows-PC. Warum auch, sone OEM-Version von Windows ist ja vom Preis her nicht wirklich der Rede wert.
Da hat man doch mit ner bei ner Konsole oder nem Mediacenter-Gamer-PC beim TV mehr, da man auch noch Filme schauen kann.


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weil man da JEDES Spiel, das für jene Konsole rauskommt, auch darauf spielen kann, da die Spezifikationen eben immer gleich sind.
> Bei der SM hat man ja eben wieder den Vor oder Nachteil, dass sie so unterschiedlich sind, dass man eben wieder ganz genau schauen muss, läuft Metro jetzt auf Ultra oder nicht.


Warum muss man schauen, ob irgend ein Spiel auf Ultra läuft? Läuft es auf den Konsolen auf Ultra? Nein, man startet es und akzeptiert, was auf dem bildschirm ankommt. Dasselbe ist bei den Steammachines auch der Fall.

Aber auch hier wieder:


McDrake schrieb:


> Warum eine SM?
> Warum keinen Windows PC und danach Steam OS rauf?


Weil ich bereits eine Win-Lizenz habe und mir das Design gefällt?
Kauft ab heute jeder Mensch nur noch nach Rationalen Gründen ein? Dann können wir und von Smartphones wohl bald verabschieden.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Warum muss man schauen, ob irgend ein Spiel auf Ultra läuft? Läuft es auf den Konsolen auf Ultra? Nein, man startet es und akzeptiert, was auf dem bildschirm ankommt. Dasselbe ist bei den Steammachines auch der Fall.


Nein, aber auf den Konsolen kauft man sich ein Spiel und es läuft (mehr oder weniger), so wie man sich das gewohnt ist.
Bei SM hat man ja im Prinzip wieder das gleiche Preblem wie mit einem normalen Windows-PC.
Evtl noch mit dem Nachteil, dass es schwierig sein dürfte solche Kompakt-PCs aufzurüsten.
Eigentlich DAS Killerargument, der PC-Fraktion.




> Weil ich bereits eine Win-Lizenz habe und mir das Design gefällt?
> Kauft ab heute jeder Mensch nur noch nach Rationalen Gründen ein? Dann können wir und von Smartphones wohl bald verabschieden.


Wenn du eine Windwos-Lizenz hast, kanns Du ja SteamOS auf Deinen Gamer-PC knallen und gut ist.
Und wegen dem Design? Ich weiss nicht. Würde so ein Teil im Wohnzimmer Platz finden, dann im TV-Möbel, gut versteckt, wie der ganze restliche Technikschnickschnack. Ich könnte nicht mal den Tower meines PCs richtig beschreiben. Der steht unterm Tisch. Ich will ja sehen, was er von sich gibt und sitz nicht auf dem Boden und schau ihn mir an


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Januar 2014)

Naja, mal schauen wie gut sich das Teil durchsetzen wird, noch überzeugt mich die Idee nicht wirklich.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, viele Leute verstehen das Konzept hinter den Steam Machines nicht bzw. generell den Kern dessen, worum es geht.

Steam hat kein Interesse daran, Geld mit Hardware zu verdienen, genauso wie auch Sony und MS kein Interesse daran haben. Das einzige Ziel dieser Firmen ist es, die eigene Userbase zu erhöhen. Deswegen hat Gabe Newell auch so süffisant auf die Frage, ob man denn 3 Millionen User wie bei der Xbox One in der Zeit erreichen könnte, mit "Die sollen erst mal unsere 65 Mio. User erreichen". geantwortet. Darum geht es. Weder Valve noch Sony noch MS verdienen groß Kohle mit der Hardware (bzw. werden verdienen). Die ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Die Haupteinnahmequelle von allen diesen Firmen ist der Verkauf von Spielen und der Anteil, den sie bei jedem verkauften Spiel bekommen.

Valve geht es nur darum, die Userbase von Steam zu erhöhen. Ob die Leute auf Windows oder SteamOS zocken, juckt die nicht. Ob die Leute auf dem PC oder einer Steam Machine zocken, juckt sie auch nicht. Die Zielkundschaft liegt ganz klar bei den bisherigen Konsolenzockern. Und wenn nur wenige Steam Machines verkauft werden, dann ist auch das kein Misserfolg für Valve. Jeder Steamkunde mehr ist ein Gewinn für das Unternehmen, zumal man die Hardware (abgesehen vom Controller) ja nicht mal selbst produziert.

Das Konzept der Steam Machines mag für viele PS Spieler wenig überzeugend klingen und das ist auch verständlich. Wir profitieren ja eh schon von Steam. Wir sind nicht die Zielkundschaft oder höchstens dann, wenn wir mit dem Gedanken spielen, zu den Konsolen "abzuwandern" und das Steam-Ecosystem zu verlassen. Steam Machines sind imo eine klare Kampfansage an die bisherigen Konsolen, aber nicht derart, dass man Ansprüche auf die Marktführerschaft erhebt. Das ist völlig unerheblich und ein theoretisches Konstrukt der Presse. Valve hat bereits eine gigantische Userbase und will diese nur ausbauen und festigen. Darum geht es. Und darum können die Steam Machines eigentlich gar kein Misserfolg werden, ganz egal, wie viele Geräte letztlich verkauft werden.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube, viele Leute verstehen das Konzept hinter den Steam Machines nicht bzw. generell den Kern dessen, worum es geht.
> ....
> Steam Machines sind imo eine klare Kampfansage an die bisherigen Konsolen aber nicht derart, dass man Ansprüche auf die Marktführerschaft erhebt.



Ok, ich schnalls trotzdem noch nicht.

Wie soll man Konsoleros mit solchen verschiedenen Sytsmen schmackhaft machen, zu wechseln?
Der Spieler muss sich wieder mit den verschiedensten Systemen auseinander setzen, was ja eben bei den Konsolen wegfällt.
Auf Spielen, die mit PS4 angeschrieben sind, laufen auf einer PS4.
Bei dieser Vielfalt an SM ist man ja gerade wieder da, wo man bei nem normalen PC-kauf so oder so ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Januar 2014)

Es geht dabei auch eher um den Wohnzimmeraspekt - eines der meistgebrauchten Argumente von Konsoleros für ihre Plattform.
Echte PCler wissen, dass dieses schon lange keine Gültigkeit mehr hat. Mit den Steam Machines will Valve aber nun auch alle anderen davon überzeugen, dass auch PC Gaming Wohnzimmer tauglich ist.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok, ich schnalls trotzdem noch nicht.
> 
> Wie soll man Konsoleros mit solchen verschiedenen Sytsmen schmackhaft machen, zu wechseln?
> Der Spieler muss sich wieder mit den verschiedensten Systemen auseinander setzen, was ja eben bei den Konsolen wegfällt.
> ...


 Es geht nicht darum, ein Äquivalent zur PS4 anzubieten. Es geht darum, den Einstieg in die Welt des PC Gamings zu vereinfachen bzw. ein paar Hürden wegzunehmen.

Steam Machines sind keine Konsolen, sondern konsolenartige PCs. Sie sind ein Hybrid. Sie bieten gewisse Elemente aus der Konsolenwelt wie vorgefertigte Hard- und Software und ein OS für die Couch und Controller, und gewisse Elemente aus der PC Welt wie die Flexibilität der Hardware und natürlich Steam. Es sind Fertig-PCs für die Couch. 

Also ja, für den Konsolenspieler ist es eine Umstellung. Aber die Umstellung ist geringer als zu einem "richtigen" PC, weil man sich eben nicht mit Hard- oder Software rumärgern muss und weil die ganze Sache ganz klar auf Wohnzimmer-/Couchgaming ausgerichtet ist.


Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass AMD und Nvidia Spieleprofile für die jeweiligen Steam Machines veröffentlichen werden, dass man praktisch per Knopfdruck die Settings von Spielen an die Leistungsfähigkeit der eigenen Steam Machine anpassen kann oder dass die jeweilige Hardware sofort automatisch erkannt wird. Dann prüft das System gleich in Steam, auf welchen Einstellungen man das Spiel wird spielen können und der User muss sich nicht mit Setting usw. rumärgern und weiß wie auf der Konsole, dass es "läuft".

Das kennt man ja schon mehr oder weniger optimal gelöst von den für normale PCs vorhandenen Treibern. Wenn das noch optimiert wird, könnte es schon recht gut funktionieren, zumal die Anzahl der verschiedenen Hardwarekonfigurationen bisher noch recht überschaubar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht dabei auch eher um den Wohnzimmeraspekt - eines der meistgebrauchten Argumente von Konsoleros für ihre Plattform.
> Echte PCler wissen, dass dieses schon lange keine Gültigkeit mehr hat. Mit den Steam Machines will Valve aber nun auch alle anderen davon überzeugen, dass auch PC Gaming Wohnzimmer tauglich ist.



jo, eben. nur sollten die Hersteller das lieber auch mit nem angemessenen Preis tun, denn wenn man sieht, dass ein PC für eine "bessere" Grafik als bei den Konsolen (core i5 und GTX 760) dann über 1200€ kostet, werden viele Konsoleros nichts anderes sagen als dass PCs halt immer noch sauteuer sind und sich NICHT informieren, dass ein selber erstellter gleichstarker PC an sich nur die Hälfte kostet


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jo, eben. nur sollten die Hersteller das lieber auch mit nem angemessenen Preis tun, denn wenn man sieht, dass ein PC für eine "bessere" Grafik als bei den Konsolen (core i5 und GTX 760) dann über 1200€ kostet, werden viele Konsoleros nichts anderes sagen als dass PCs halt immer noch sauteuer sind und sich NICHT informieren, dass ein selber erstellter gleichstarker PC an sich nur die Hälfte kostet


 
Naja, schau dir mal das Cyberpower Gerät an. 500$ für die Hardwarespecs ist eigentlich nicht so schlecht und vergleichbar mit den Next-Gen Konsolen. Zumal PC Hardware eben teurer ist als Konsolenhardware. Der Punkt ist ja der, dass man die Leute mit Steam und den günstigen PC Spielepreisen ködern will. An den höheren Anschaffungskosten für Hardware ändert sich wenig und darauf hat auch Valve wenig Einfluss.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht dabei auch eher um den Wohnzimmeraspekt - eines der meistgebrauchten Argumente von Konsoleros für ihre Plattform.
> Echte PCler wissen, dass dieses schon lange keine Gültigkeit mehr hat. Mit den Steam Machines will Valve aber nun auch alle anderen davon überzeugen, dass auch PC Gaming Wohnzimmer tauglich ist.


Um ein BF4 auf der SM zu spielen, muss man wohl eine der teurere Variante nehmen.
Für den Preis bekommt man locker eine PS4, auf der man dann aber eben noch andere Sachen machen kann, wie Filme schauen, Video on demand, etc.

Im Prinzip ist die SM eine "Konsole" der ersten Generation: Nur zum daddeln.
Aber eben. Der Preis ist nun mal nicht wirklich attraktiv.

// Meiner Meinung nach werden folgende Leute SM kaufen:
PCGamer, welche am TV spielen wollen.
Der PC-Spieler-Bereich wird sich dann also nochmals teilen:
In SteamOS/SM-Spieler und in Winows-Spieler.
Ob dies gut für den PC-Markt ist, wird sich dann weisen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

alles vorerst egal.
das kernproblem bleibt: es gibt keine/kaum spiele für steamos.
solange sich daran nix ändert, sind die steam machines höchstens als türstopper sinnvoll einsetzbar.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> alles vorerst egal.
> das kernproblem bleibt: es gibt keine/kaum spiele für steamos.
> solange sich daran nix ändert, sind die steam machines höchstens als türstopper sinnvoll einsetzbar.


 
Rome 2 Total War, Civilization 5, Football Manager 2014 und Europa Univeralis IV sind alle schon bestätigt. Das sind allein vier PC-exklusive Spiele der letzten beiden Jahre...

Dazu kommen noch ein paar andere große Spiele und viele, viele kleinere und Indie-Spiele...

Viel mehr hatten die Next-Gen Konsolen zum Start auch nicht zu bieten....

Nicht vergessen: Valve will einfach mehr Steamuser Daher sind schon vorhandene PC-exklusive Spiele gut geeignet, um Konsolenspieler "abzuwerben"....


----------



## Odin333 (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Um ein BF4 auf der SM zu spielen, muss man wohl eine der teurere Variante nehmen.


Das glaube ich kaum.



McDrake schrieb:


> Für den Preis bekommt man locker eine PS4, auf der man dann aber eben noch andere Sachen machen kann, wie Filme schauen, Video on demand, etc.


Überraschung: Auf Steam OS wird man auch Filme schauen, Video on demand, etc. können. + Man kann Windows installieren + die Spiele kosten nur einen Bruchteil von Konsolenspielen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Viel mehr hatten die Next-Gen Konsolen zum Start auch nicht zu bieten....)


 
ich versteh auch nicht, weshalb man sich jetzt schon eine der next-gen-konsolen kaufen sollte.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Überraschung: Auf Steam OS wird man auch Filme schauen, Video on demand, etc. können. + Man kann Windows installieren + die Spiele kosten nur einen Bruchteil von Konsolenspielen.


Mit Filmen meinte ich DVD/BluRay.
Und wenn ich Windows installieren will, warum dann eine SM kaufen?


----------



## ZeXes (7. Januar 2014)

Ich warte ein halbes Jahr auf meine PS4.
Steam Box, wie fast der großteil der Konselenfreaks, eher nein.
Ich hatte den Controller der PS4 in der Hand und muss zugeben, das es der beste ist.
Zudem sehe ich keine großartige Zukunft für die Steam Box... ein Konsole für bis zu 6000$?
Kauft kein Mensch. Bekanntheitswert in der breiten Öffentlichkeit unter 10%.
MS, Sony und Nintendo haben die Vormachtsstellung im Konsolenbereich und daran kann Valve in naher Zukunft nichts ändern.
Klar kann man eine Konsole(Wert 1000$) mit der PS4 vergleichen, ist aber nur sehr sinnlos.
Würde Sony das Preisniveau erhöhen, was sie nichtr tuen werden, würde das Sinn ergeben, aber so nicht.
Die Steam Box wird meiner Prognose nur ein "Nischen" darsein haben und nie großen erfolg haben.

P.S. Bin kein PS Fanboy / Konsolenfanboy, ich gebe hier nur meine eig. Meinung wieder
Wer sie nicht gefällt, kann mein Comment ignorieren.. .


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mit Filmen meinte ich DVD/BluRay.
> Und wenn ich Windows installieren will, warum dann eine SM kaufen?


 Weil die Hardware leistungsmäßig zusammenpasst und man sich so keine Gedanken über die Einzelteile machen muß? 
(genug finanzielle Mittel vorausgesetzt)


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash hat mit seinem Beitrag eh schon alles korrekt dargestellt.

Für mich ist es bis heute unverständlich wie sich die PC User über weitere PC Angebote
derart kritisch äußern können 
Wir sollten froh sein dass es weitere PC Konzepte gibt um die Konsoleros für einen PC begeistern zu können aber
stattdessen wird rumgemosert wie sinnlose sowas sein soll.

Es war seit längerem bekannt dass es kompakte PCs werden sollen. Wer nicht richtig lesen bzw. verstehen will ist selbst schuld 

Dass fast alle der ersten Steam Machines sehr hohe Preise haben ist völlig normal.
Damals haben Aldi PCs auch ihre 2000+ DM gekostet und trotzdem haben es sich irgendwie alle gekauft 

Ich finde die Idee "Steam Machines" eigentlich immer lustiger ehrlich gesagt.
Ist aufregend zu wissen wenn viele Gamer die verschiedensten "Designer PCs" unterm TV stehen haben werden 

Irgendwann werden die Anbieter sich gegenseitig mit den Preisen runterdrücken und es könnte ja 
bald Steam Machines Konfiguratoren geben wo man GPU, CPU, Ram, Festplattengröße selbst auswählen darf.

Ich glaube der PC Markt wird die nächsten Jahre riiiiichtig übel krass boomen


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir sollten froh sein dass es weitere PC Konzepte gibt um die Konsoleros für einen PC begeistern zu können


 
ab von allem anderen: warum sollten 'wir' das? 
mir ist es völlig wurst, wer was worauf spielt.


----------



## BuzzKillington (7. Januar 2014)

Und wieviel kostet der Controller?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ab von allem anderen: warum sollten 'wir' das?
> mir ist es völlig wurst, wer was worauf spielt.


 naja, es wäre halt schon besser für "uns" PC-Spieler, wenn der Markt mit den Konsolen halbwegs mithalten kann, damit auch weiterhin genug Firmen PC-Spiele herstellen, was sich ja für die auch lohnen muss. Insofern ist es schon nicht völlig egal, auf welchem Gerät andere spielen.

 Wenn ich da zB schaue, wie klein inzwischen manche PC-Bereiche bei Saturn/MediaMarkt schrumpfen... grad bei dem typisch deutschen Kaufverhalten kann ich das nicht so recht allein den Phänomenen Onlinekauf + Download statt Ladenkauf zuschreiben,


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ab von allem anderen: warum sollten 'wir' das?
> mir ist es völlig wurst, wer was worauf spielt.


 
Warum bist du dann in der PC Community wenn ich fragen darf?

Viele heulen rum dass der PC zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt und wenn ein neues Konzept
auftaucht wirds schlecht geredet 
Gerade viele PC User belächeln sehr oft die Konsoleros obwohl es in eigenem Lager nicht besser aussieht. 

Ich bin PC User der ersten Stunde und freue mich über die aktuelle Entwicklung im PC Markt. Wir müssen
aufhören nur an uns zu denken und zusehen wie die PC Platform von mehr als nur Valve / Blizzard / Indies ernst genommen wird.

Ich finde es halt schade dass man immer sofort alles für sinnlos abstempelt nur weil man bereitsein erfahrener PC User ist...
Das soll kein Angriff auf dich sein.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, es wäre halt schon besser für "uns" PC-Spieler, wenn der Markt mit den Konsolen halbwegs mithalten kann, damit auch weiterhin genug Firmen PC-Spiele herstellen, was sich ja für die auch lohnen muss. Insofern ist es schon nicht völlig egal, auf welchem Gerät andere spielen.
> 
> Wenn ich da zB schaue, wie klein inzwischen manche PC-Bereiche bei Saturn/MediaMarkt schrumpfen... grad bei dem typisch deutschen Kaufverhalten kann ich das nicht so recht allein den Phänomenen Onlinekauf + Download statt Ladenkauf zuschreiben,


 
auf dem pc wird immer gespielt werden. da mach ich mir überhaupt keine gedanken.
sind wir doch mal ehrlich: gerade den pc-spielern gings doch niemals so gut wie heute!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Warum bist du dann in der PC Community wenn ich fragen darf?



weil ich (unter anderem bzw in erster linie) am pc spiele.
nur ist es mir wie gesagt völlig wurst, was andere machen. 

siehe hierzu auch meinen kommentar zu herbs beitrag. 



> Ich finde es halt schade dass man immer sofort alles für sinnlos abstempelt nur weil man bereitsein erfahrener PC User ist...
> Das soll kein Angriff auf dich sein.


ich fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen.
meine meinung zu den steam machines hab ich ja nun wirklich schon oft genug kundgetan und von grundsätzlich sinnlos war da nie die rede.


----------



## Vordack (7. Januar 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> @MichaelG
> So schauts aus, Valve sackt gute Kohle für Lizens obendrein noch ein. Und ja wie gesagt , Anfangs dachte ich auch, das es "nur" ~3 verschiedene Systeme gibt, aber so machts nun wirklich null Sinn mehr, denn es sollte ja so sein, das Spiele, wie bei Konsolen Speziell auf die Steam Maschines zugeschnitten werden können, um so mehr leistung zu erzielen. Ich Lach mich schlapp...


 
Du übersiehst ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

1. Valve hat von Anfang an so was gesagt wie daß sie niemanden überreden wollen die S.M. zu kaufen. Leute die mit PC glücklich sind sollen bitte dabei blieben.

2. Für uns "PC Gamer" kommt sowas nicht in die Tüte.

3. Für manche, etwa solche die keinen PC besitzen, oder etwas einen der 10+ Jahre alt ist, könnte so etwas evtl interessant sein.

Also ja, für UNS ist es Quark, aber WIR sind auch nicht die Zielgruppe. Da ich immer weniger Spiele habe ich anfangs sogar überlegt ob ich sowas nicht vielleicht... bis ich den Preis sah


----------



## SpieleKing (7. Januar 2014)

Ganz erlich, SM macht für mich immer weniger sinn.
Warum soll ich mir für 1400> sowas kaufen? 
Da kann ich mir genauso gut ein PC zusammenstellen und weiß was drinn ist, zudem kann ich bei bedarf leicht aufrüsten.
Für mich ist SM nichts ganzes, es wird nicht das bieten können was Konsolen uns bieten(Jahrelanger Spielegenuss ohne aufrüsten, besser Programmierte Spiele, Kinect usw.) und auch nicht das was ein PC kann. Also was soll man damit? 
Wen ich auf dem Sofa sitzen will um zu zocken kauf ich mir für 400-500 PS4 oder Xone, da weiß ich wenigstens das die Spiele bestmöglich drauf abgestimmt sind.
Zudem kann man eine Konsole als Multimedia Gerät nutzen.
Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die SM durchsetzten wird, ich geh eher davon aus das sie noch hinter der Wii U liegen wird.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ganz erlich, SM macht für mich immer weniger sinn.
> Warum soll ich mir für 1400> sowas kaufen?
> Da kann ich mir genauso gut ein PC zusammenstellen und weiß was drinn ist, zudem kann ich bei bedarf leicht aufrüsten.
> Für mich ist SM nichts ganzes, es wird nicht das bieten können was Konsolen uns bieten(Jahrelanger Spielegenuss ohne aufrüsten, besser Programmierte Spiele, Kinect usw.) und auch nicht das was ein PC kann. Also was soll man damit?
> ...


Du hast es auch nicht verstanden, befürchte ich. Die Steam Machines müssen keine signifikanten Marktanteile gewinnen. Von Alienware z.B. gibt es auch jetzt schon Fertig-PCs für mehrere tausend Euro. Das ist ein Nischenmarkt, aber der hat auch seine Berechtigung. Im Gegensatz zu MS und Sony produziert Valve selbst keine Steam Machines und hat auch keine signifikanten Entwicklungskosten (außer für den Controller und die Anpassung von Linux als SteamOS). Es gibt also keinen sonderlich großen Grund, einen möglichst hohen und möglichst schnellen ROI zu erzielen....Konsolen und Steam Machines sind zwar im gleichen Markt, haben aber völlig andere Grundlagen, wirtschaftlich wie technisch, wie beim PC eben auch... 

Valve nimmt nicht am Konsolenkrieg teil, weil Valve seine Kundschaft schon auf dem PC hat (aka "Xbox One soll erst mal 65 Millionen Nutzer erreichen"...). Steam Machines sind nur ein weiterer Weg, die PC-Plattform für mehr Menschen attraktiver zu machen, EGAL wie viele. Jeder weitere Nutzer von Steam ist ein direkter Gewinn für Valve...


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2014)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Ganz erlich, SM macht für mich immer weniger sinn.
> Warum soll ich mir für 1400> sowas kaufen?


Du solltest dir gar nix kaufen und erst recht nicht wenn du schon einen guten Rechner besitzt.



> Da kann ich mir genauso gut ein PC zusammenstellen und weiß was drinn ist, zudem kann ich bei bedarf leicht aufrüsten.


Klar kannst du das machen und wer hindert dich daran?
Ne Dose Red bull kostet im Kaufland billiger als auf der Tankstelle und trotzdem hat es seine Daseinsberechtigung und verkauft
sich womöglich sogar mehr als im Kaufland.



> Für mich ist SM nichts ganzes, es wird nicht das bieten können was Konsolen uns bieten(Jahrelanger Spielegenuss ohne aufrüsten, besser Programmierte Spiele, Kinect usw.) und auch nicht das was ein PC kann. Also was soll man damit?


Es ist und bleibt ein PC wie jeder andere auch... ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Konsolen und PCs haben beide Vor -und Nachteile und ein "jahrelanger Spielegenuss" ist bei beiden möglich.
Während Konsoleros aber über 60 € für Spiele ausgeben müssen hat man bei steam nach wenigen Monaten 50 - 80% off.
Auch musst du für den Online Service auf dem PC nicht bezahlen wie etwa Xbox Live und aktuell PSN.



> Wen ich auf dem Sofa sitzen will um zu zocken kauf ich mir für 400-500 PS4 oder Xone, da weiß ich wenigstens das die Spiele bestmöglich drauf abgestimmt sind.


Dann mach das doch 
Es gibt aber bestimmt Leute da draußen die so nen schicken kleinen PC gerne hätten und endlich ausreichend Angebote
zu sehen bekommen.
Auch wird hier die Konkurrenz eine große Rolle spielen wenn Anbieter sich mit günstigeren SMs überbieten.



> Zudem kann man eine Konsole als Multimedia Gerät nutzen.


Eine SM natürlich nicht nein.. Es ist ja lediglich ein Pc 



> Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die SM durchsetzten wird, ich geh eher davon aus das sie noch hinter der Wii U liegen wird.


 Es braucht sich auch nicht großartig durchzusetzen weil es hier in erster Linie darum geht die PC Platform weiter auszubauen
und nicht mit irgendwelchen Konsolen konkurrieren zu müssen.

Es ist ein PC welcher auf mehr Komfort ausgelegt ist. Ergo: Spricht man mit so einem Konzept
die Leute an die sich sonst nie einen PC in den Wohnzimmer stellen würden.
Mit dieser Idee kann man quasi nur gewinnen.


----------



## SpieleKing (7. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du hast es auch nicht verstanden, befürchte ich. Die Steam Machines müssen keine signifikanten Marktanteile gewinnen. Von Alienware z.B. gibt es auch jetzt schon Fertig-PCs für mehrere tausend Euro. Das ist ein Nischenmarkt, aber der hat auch seine Berechtigung. Im Gegensatz zu MS und Sony produziert Valve selbst keine Steam Machines und hat auch keine signifikanten Entwicklungskosten (außer für den Controller und die Anpassung von Linux als SteamOS). Es gibt also keinen sonderlich großen Grund, einen möglichst hohen und möglichst schnellen ROI zu erzielen....Konsolen und Steam Machines sind zwar im gleichen Markt, haben aber völlig andere Grundlagen, wirtschaftlich wie technisch, wie beim PC eben auch...
> 
> Valve nimmt nicht am Konsolenkrieg teil, weil Valve seine Kundschaft schon auf dem PC hat (aka "Xbox One soll erst mal 65 Millionen Nutzer erreichen"...). Steam Machines sind nur ein weiterer Weg, die PC-Plattform für mehr Menschen attraktiver zu machen, EGAL wie viele. Jeder weitere Nutzer von Steam ist ein direkter Gewinn für Valve...


 
Ich glaube schon das ich es verstanden hab 
Aus diesem Gund hab ich auch gesagt für MICH!
Wen du anderer Meinung bist, ist das doch schön 
MS braucht keine 65 Mio. Kunden zu erreichen, das haben Sie schon und die One wird das noch übertreffen genau wie Sony.
Die Steam Machines wird als eine Konsole von Steam vermarktet, also wollen sie sehr wohl im Konsolen Geschäft mitmischen und somit unweigerlich auch am...Konsolenkrieg...
Wie dem auch sei, Steam Machines egal von welchem Hersteller wird ein Flop, da kann mir hier jeder sagen was er will 
Alleine schon da sie ihr eigenens Betriebssystem benutzen, kann man die Steam Machines ebend nicht wie ein Normalen PC nutzen.
Es sei den, man Spiel ein anderes Betriebsystem drauf, was den Nutzen einer Steam Machines zu einem herkömmlichen PC noch weiter in Frage stellt.
Und zu den anderen die hier ankommen wegen den billigen Spielen  ähm ok ich meine kommt bei Xbox Live natürlich nicht vor das Spiele billig angeboten oder gleich geschenkt werden  
Ich bekomme jeden Monat immer 2 Spiele geschenkt und das sind zu teil auch nicht grade alte Spiele.


Das ist nur meine Meinung, wen hier einige unbedingt eine Steam Machines wollen, kauft sie euch 
Nach meiner Meinung, ist das Spielen seit mindesten 4 Jahren auf Konsole einfach chilliger und besser als auf PC, auch was die Qualität der Spiele angeht


----------



## SpieleKing (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mit Filmen meinte ich DVD/BluRay.
> Und wenn ich Windows installieren will, warum dann eine SM kaufen?


 
Genau das versuch ich hier auch zu fragen, gib es auf


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Januar 2014)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben eine SM ist ein PC, der aufgrund seiner kompakten Bauweise einen Platz im Wohnzimmer in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Fernsehers finden soll und dann einfach wie eine Konsole gestartet und mit Gamepad bedient werden soll.
Man betreibt doch auf XBOX und PS auch kein Word oder Exel.
Auch das Betriebssystem, was sich noch zeigen wird, ist ja schließlich auf Spiele optimiert.

Wer einen Allround-PC erwartet wird da enttäuscht aber das sollen die SM doch garnicht sein, eine SM ist für solch Leute interessant, die vielleicht nur einen Laptop besitzen, jedoch gerne in der Atmosphäre eines Wohnzimmers gemütlich ein PC-Spiel zocken möchten.

Ich möchte es betonen das sind normale PCs, die fertig von irgendwelchen Herstellern zusammengestellt werden, nur das diese kompakt daherkommen. Über normale Fertig-PCs wird doch sonst auch kein Wirbel gemacht, die existieren und werden auch teilweise gekauft von Leuten, die an denen Bedarf sehen und auf eine eigene Zusammenstellung keinen Wert legen.
Zumal man sich eine SM auch selber basteln kann, SteamOS ist Freeware, und dieses Betriebssystem auch als Zweitsystem am Desktop-PC nutzen könnte.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben eine SM ist ein PC, der aufgrund seiner kompakten Bauweise einen Platz im Wohnzimmer in unmittelbarer Nähe eines Fernsehers finden soll und dann einfach wie eine Konsole gestartet und mit Gamepad bedient werden soll.
> Man betreibt doch auf XBOX und PS auch kein Word oder Exel.


Ist mir schon klar. 
Aber genau das ist doch bei der PC-Only-Fraktion (von denen gibts hier ja auch einige) immer DAS Argument gegen Konsolen gewesen:
Man kann nur spielen, nicht aufrüstbar, Padsteuerung iiik.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2014)

Eine Steam Machine hat die gleichen Kaufargumente wie jeder normalo PC den man heute kennt.
Wer das nicht versteht sollte es einfach sein lassen 



			
				SpieleKing schrieb:
			
		

> Die Steam Machines wird als eine Konsole von Steam vermarktet


Wenn ich so einen Rotz lesen muss vergeht mir die Lust normale Beiträge zu schreiben 

Leute lernt endlich richtig lesen und schreiben - das Niveau im PC Sektor war selten so peinlich wie bei der Ankündigung
der Steam Machines.

Edit. @ McDrake

Du kannst nachwievor Steammachine in ein Windows Rechner umwandeln wenn du es kannst/möchtest.
Aber wer eine Steam Machine kauft wird zu 99% nix mit Excel etc. zu tun haben wollen und die die es möchten haben
schon längst einen Arbeitsrechner daheim.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar.
> Aber genau das ist doch bei der PC-Only-Fraktion (von denen gibts hier ja auch einige) immer DAS Argument gegen Konsolen gewesen:
> Man kann nur spielen, nicht aufrüstbar, Padsteuerung iiik.


Wieso Maus und Tastatur können doch weiterhin angeschlossen werden (auf der Rükseite werden sich alle gängigen Anschlüsse eines PCs finden lassen), wer sowas auf dem Sofa realisieren kann warum nicht.
Da man auch jetzt schon einen HTPC aus Einzelteilen zusammenbauen kann, wird man bei Steammachines auch Komponenten ersetzen können.


----------



## Lunica (7. Januar 2014)

Und noch eine exklusive Plattform -- Juhu!


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Edit. @ McDrake
> 
> Du kannst nachwievor Steammachine in ein Windows Rechner umwandeln wenn du es kannst/möchtest.
> Aber wer eine Steam Machine kauft wird zu 99% nix mit Excel etc. zu tun haben wollen und die die es möchten haben
> schon längst einen Arbeitsrechner daheim.





TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wieso Maus und Tastatur können doch weiterhin angeschlossen werden (auf der Rükseite werden sich alle gängigen Anschlüsse eines PCs finden lassen), wer sowas auf dem Sofa realisieren kann warum nicht.
> Da man auch jetzt schon einen HTPC aus Einzelteilen zusammenbauen kann, wird man bei Steammachines auch Komponenten ersetzen können.



Eben: Es ist ein kompakter Gamer-PC. Was anderes sag ich ja nicht.


----------



## Lunica (7. Januar 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eben: Es ist ein kompakter Gamer-PC. Was anderes sag ich ja nicht.


 
Um die Hardware gehts ja gar nicht. Eher um Steam OS wodurch sich eine weitere exklusive Plattform in die lange Liste der Betriebssysteme einreiht.
Bin ja schon auf Benchmarks gespannt was Steam OS besser machen soll im Gegensatz zu Windows.

Da geschätzte 99% der Spiele zu Stichtag X jedoch nicht unter Linux/Steam OS laufen wird es schwer werden überhaupt einen Benchmark durchzuführen.
Benchmarks von Spielen aus den 90igern interessieren ja niemanden. Interessant wären Titel von 2013/14.
Und da auch nur die grafisch-anspruchsvollen Spiele.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Um die Hardware gehts ja gar nicht. Eher um Steam OS wodurch sich eine weitere exklusive Plattform in die lange Liste der Betriebssysteme einreiht.


Dein Posting hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, als ich gepostet habe.
Dass ein weiters Spielbetriebssystem da mitmischt hatte ich auch schon für "spannend" empfunden:


McDrake schrieb:


> // Meiner Meinung nach werden folgende Leute SM kaufen:
> PCGamer, welche am TV spielen wollen.
> Der PC-Spieler-Bereich wird sich dann also nochmals teilen:
> In SteamOS/SM-Spieler und in Winows-Spieler.
> Ob dies gut für den PC-Markt ist, wird sich dann weisen.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Um die Hardware gehts ja gar nicht. Eher um Steam OS wodurch sich eine weitere exklusive Plattform in die lange Liste der Betriebssysteme einreiht.
> Bin ja schon auf Benchmarks gespannt was Steam OS besser machen soll im Gegensatz zu Windows.
> 
> Da geschätzte 99% der Spiele zu Stichtag X jedoch nicht unter Linux/Steam OS laufen wird es schwer werden überhaupt einen Benchmark durchzuführen.
> Benchmarks von Spielen aus den 90igern interessieren ja niemanden. Interessant wären Titel von 2013/14.


 
Du bist auch so ein Kandidat der zuerst alles mögliche hinschreibt 


> _Eher um Steam OS wodurch sich eine weitere exklusive Plattform in die lange Liste der Betriebssysteme einreiht.".._


Das ist ja noch schlimmer als das von Spieleking _



			"Die Steam Machines wird als eine Konsole von Steam vermarktet"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Bei solchen Leuten bringt es rein gar nix hier etwas zu erklären


----------



## Batze (7. Januar 2014)

Statt HP oder Dell steht da eben Steam drauf. 
Das ganze wird einen schmackhaft gemacht mit einen OS das schon seit 20 Jahren im Home und Spielebereich nichts zu sagen hat und jetzt plötzlich das tollste werden soll und alle Großen Publisher rücken dann natürlich von DX plötzlich ab, weil es ja dieses fast neue OS, die Erlösung da bei Steam gibt..
Na da glaube ich doch lieber an den Weihnachtsmann. 

Auch so kann man in den Hardware Markt einsteigen, echt schlau dieser Steam Boss.


----------



## Lunica (7. Januar 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch schlimmer als das von Spieleking


 
BlaBla... was glaubst du macht Steam sobald Steam OS eine "kleine" Verbreitung erzielt hat?
Dann fangen die an Spiele exklusiv für Steam OS zu produzieren.

Sogar der Tegra K1 bekommt eine EXKLUSIVE Trine Version.
Und der Tegra K1 wurde erst vor paar Tagen auf der CES vorgestellt.

Meine Meinung nach ist das alles Bull*hit.
Intel und Nvidia haben sehr gute Virtualisierungstechniken entwickelt um genau das zu verhindern.
Nämlich das man 1000ende Geräte benötigt.

Schau dir mal die Xbox an was da steht unter dem Punkt "Ist meine X1 abwärtskompatibel zur X360"
Microsoft schreibt: Ja! stecken Sie die X360 an dem X1 HDMI Eingang an.

LOL ist doch lächerlich...




> Das ganze wird einen schmackhaft gemacht mit einen OS das schon seit 20 Jahren im Home und Spielebereich nichts zu sagen hat



Jo genau -  Zusätzlich werden noch Benchmarks aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt herangezogen um einem Steam OS schmackhaft zu machen. Quake 3!
Sorry aber QUAKE läuft mittlerweile sogar im BROWSER. (Quake Live).

http://www.quakelive.com/#!home

Da kommt man sich doch verarscht vor.

.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2014)

Somit wurde der Tiefpunkt dieses Threads erreicht und ich steige an dieser Stelle aus 

Absolut sinnlos hier etwas zu erklären wenn alle Beiträge überflogen werden und 08/15 Flame ohne jegliche Ahnung beginnt.


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Statt HP oder Dell steht da eben Steam drauf.
> Das ganze wird einen schmackhaft gemacht mit einen OS das schon seit 20 Jahren im Home und Spielebereich nichts zu sagen hat und jetzt plötzlich das tollste werden soll und alle Großen Publisher rücken dann natürlich von DX plötzlich ab, weil es ja dieses fast neue OS, die Erlösung da bei Steam gibt..
> Na da glaube ich doch lieber an den Weihnachtsmann.
> 
> Auch so kann man in den Hardware Markt einsteigen, echt schlau dieser Steam Boss.


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass SteamOS Windows ablösen soll? Es ist vielleicht mittel- bis langfristig eine Alternative im Gamingbereich. Und Valve will eigentlich gar nicht in den Hardwaremarkt einsteigen, außer mit dem Controller, der ja auch wirklich innovativ ist und von vielen, die ihn wirklich in der Hand hatten und damit spielen konnten, gelobt wurden. Der Rest machen externe Partner, Valve liefert nur das OS.

Aber Hauptsache mal was Anti-Steam geschrieben, nehme ich an...


----------



## LordCrash (7. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> BlaBla... was glaubst du macht Steam sobald Steam OS eine "kleine" Verbreitung erzielt hat?
> Dann fangen die an Spiele exklusiv für Steam OS zu produzieren.


Steam produziert keine Spiele, Steam ist eine Handelsplattform mit Community.

Wenn schon dann Valve. Und die sollen dann plötzlich alle Spiele auf dem PC produzieren? Und selbst wenn viele Entwickler SteamOS nutzen: ist doch prima, da das OS UMSONST ist....



> Meine Meinung nach ist das alles Bull*hit.
> Intel und Nvidia haben sehr gute Virtualisierungstechniken entwickelt um genau das zu verhindern.
> Nämlich das man 1000ende Geräte benötigt.


Ähm, Äpfel und Birnen? 

SteamOS lässt sich auch auf jedem PC installieren, nicht nur auf den Steam Machines. An den tausenden Geräten/Konfigurationen wird sich rein gar nichts ändern, zumal ich die Verbreitung der Steam Machines als eh eher gering einschätze.



> Schau dir mal die Xbox an was da steht unter dem Punkt "Ist meine X1 abwärtskompatibel zur X360"
> Microsoft schreibt: Ja! stecken Sie die X360 an dem X1 HDMI Eingang an.


Äpfel und Birnen, die zweite.

Was hat das mit SteamOS oder den Steam Machines zu tun? SteamOS ist mit JEDEM PC kompatibel, der auch Linux kann. D.h. die bisherige Abwärtskompatibilität ist auch weiterhin vorhanden.



> Jo genau -  Zusätzlich werden noch Benchmarks aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt herangezogen um einem Steam OS schmackhaft zu machen. Quake 3!
> Sorry aber QUAKE läuft mittlerweile sogar im BROWSER. (Quake Live).
> 
> QUAKE LIVE
> ...


Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem? Wenn SteamOS mehr Performance als Windows bieten sollte, ist das doch top für alle PC Nutzer, da das OS umsonst ist. Wenn es nicht mehr Performance bieten sollte, dann bleiben wir eben bei Windows.

Man kann auch aus allem ein künstliches Problem machen...


----------



## Lunica (8. Januar 2014)

> Wo ist jetzt genau das Problem? Wenn SteamOS mehr Performance als Windows bieten sollte, ist das doch top für alle PC Nutzer, da das OS umsonst ist. Wenn es nicht mehr Performance bieten sollte, dann bleiben wir eben bei Windows.
> 
> Man kann auch aus allem ein künstliches Problem machen...



Bei mir landet Steam OS in der VM und im Hintergrund läuft Windows.
So einfach ist das.

Live installiere ich Linux garantiert nicht und ich hatte schon einige Linux Distris in der VM laufen. 99% Schrott.
Für den lächerlichen Linux-Multimedia-Funktionsumfang reicht mir auch ein 300€ Tablet. Dazu benötige ich keine "PC Hardware".


----------



## LordCrash (8. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Bei mir landet Steam OS in der VM und im Hintergrund läuft Windows.
> So einfach ist das.
> 
> Live installiere ich Linux garantiert nicht und ich hatte schon einige Linux Distris in der VM laufen. 99% Schrott.
> Für den lächerlichen Linux-Multimedia-Funktionsumfang reicht mir auch ein 300€ Tablet. Dazu benötige ich keine "PC Hardware".


 Na dann ist doch alles gut... 

Vielleicht solltest du aber erst mal abwarten, wie sich SteamOS wirklich so schlägt in Spielen, wie wir anderen auch...


----------



## Batze (8. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Rest machen externe Partner, Valve liefert nur das OS.



Ja ist klar. Macht Valve auch alles nur aus Nächtenliebe.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja ist klar. Macht Valve auch alles nur aus Nächtenliebe.


 
valve will die steam-userzahlen steigern.
das dürfte sich doch mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben bzw liegt eigentlich sogar auf der hand.


----------



## Enisra (8. Januar 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja ist klar. Macht Valve auch alles nur aus Nächtenliebe.


 
ja, hauptsache was gegen Valve geschrieben ...
Natürlich denken die sich was dabei: Eine Plattform zu schaffen die evtl. Konsoleros anzieht denen man dann Spiele und Controller verkaufen kann


----------



## Worrel (8. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Live installiere ich Linux garantiert nicht und ich hatte schon einige Linux Distris in der VM laufen. 99% Schrott.
> Für den lächerlichen Linux-Multimedia-Funktionsumfang reicht mir auch ein 300€ Tablet. Dazu benötige ich keine "PC Hardware".


 
Bewertest du Windows auch nach den Funktionen, die es in der Grundausstattung hat, und meckerst dann rum, daß das keine BluRays oder Bink Videos abspielen kann?

btw: dir ist klar, daß auf Spiele optimierte Treiber, die in Steam OS drin sein könnten, in einer VM gar nicht zur Wirkung kommen können?


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Bei mir landet Steam OS in der VM und im Hintergrund läuft Windows.
> So einfach ist das.


... und warum dieser Unsinn? 

Davon ab, das Worrel schon richtig auf die Treiber in der VM hingewiesen hat, wenn du eh Windows im Hintergrund hast, kannst du doch Steam im Big Picture starten und fertig.

Für Linuxspieler, die von Hause aus kein Windows haben ( wollen ), ist das SteamOS eine feine Sache ... der Rest nutzt weiterhin Windows, bis die ersten wirklichen Steam-Streaming-Maschinen vorgestellt werden, denn die vermisse ich bislang.



> Live installiere ich Linux garantiert nicht und ich hatte schon einige Linux Distris in der VM laufen. 99% Schrott.


Hast du vllt. mal darüber nachgedacht, dass du entweder nicht in der Lage bist das volle Potential von Linux zu nutzen bzw. du dir keine Gedanken gemacht hast, warum Linux einen Mehrwert haben könnte?

Mein privater Ubuntu Server für *null *EUR Lizenzkosten wäre in der Form mit Windows absolut nicht zu realisieren gewesen.


----------



## Worrel (8. Januar 2014)

Lunica schrieb:


> Da geschätzte 99% der Spiele zu Stichtag X jedoch nicht unter Linux/Steam OS laufen wird es schwer werden überhaupt einen Benchmark durchzuführen.


Mööp. Falsch.

Es gibt 9109 Einträge in der Spiele Datenbank von Steam für "PC" (was "Windows" bedeuten dürfte) und 718 für "Linux".
Demnach sind 7,88 % der Titel nativ unter Steam OS lauffähig und nicht nur geschätzte 1%. 
Zudem gibt es ja noch die Streamingfunktion.



> Benchmarks von Spielen aus den 90igern interessieren ja niemanden.


 Stimmt natürlich - wer spielt schon Spiele aus den 90ern? Wär ja völlig albern. Und überhaupt nicht 'in'.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2014)

Naja bei manchen Spielen aus den 90er Jahren wäre ich froh, wenn die noch unter WIN 7 laufen würden (z.B. Outcast oder eben Thief 1/2).


----------



## Worrel (8. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja bei manchen Spielen aus den 90er Jahren wäre ich froh, wenn die noch unter WIN 7 laufen würden (z.B. Outcast...


Die normale Version bekommt man wohl nur mit CPU Slowdown Tools und Bugs (kein Twon Ha Reiten) zum Laufen

Zur DVD Version gibt's hier Hinweise: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...spielbar-unter-windows-7-x64.html#post2874370

und hier gibt's auch ein lauffähiges Outcast
 => Outcast for download $5.99 - GOG.com


----------



## MichaelG (8. Januar 2014)

Thx. Genau das Twon Ha Reiten war für mich das Salz in der Suppe. Mal abgesehen davon kommt man bei Multicore-Systemen auch nicht durch die Sumpfgebiete durch. Und eine Deaktivierung der Kerne war auch nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------

